# Hyatt Residence Club - Dorado, Puerto Rico - Has it Reopened?



## NYFLTRAVELER (Dec 29, 2019)

Has Hyatt Vacation Club Dorado Puerto Rico Reopened ?

How can one trade in using II?


----------



## Tenga (Dec 29, 2019)

Can't and won't  here is why and just my opinion.  As soon as it opens Hyatt owners will be booking and not releasing many dates as it hasn't been open in the last 3 years due to total floor to ceiling renovations to the tune of $20 million dollars!  "Its going to be the like the newest resort in the Hyatt system and Hyatt will advertise it as such!!!  There has been some incredible happing's that I'd never thought I see in my life! I'm going to be on site in the up coming weeks to take a look and I'm planing to post here the FACTS not Rumors along with Photo's! So you can see my post with the heading Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar January 2020!

I'm not trying to discourage you just giving insight as there are no absolute in life, try, try and try again! "anything is possible"


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 29, 2019)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Has Hyatt Vacation Club Dorado Puerto Rico Reopened ?
> 
> How can one trade in using II?





I'm not sure on the date of reopening but your best bet may be to do an "ongoing search" with Interval.  Doing an OGS may be the best way to achieve your exchange.

I can't fully agree with Tenga (post #2).   The storm did a lot of damage to the entire island, and a lot of areas were turned into a third world environment (no electricity, bridges and roads destroyed, etc).   I personally think a lot of people may not want to return or visit there for many more years.




.


----------



## tj5654 (Dec 29, 2019)

*Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda del Mar*
At this time HRC owner's site claims it will re-open in May of 2020.  They have many photos of the re-build and the resort was literally taken down to the concrete and metal studs. The exteriors were rebuilt and painted and interior is stating into the finish phases. Did not see any new tile floors in yet but the interior finish will be much more modern and contemporary than previous. Grounds and beaches have also been restored.


----------



## Tenga (Dec 29, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I'm not sure on the date of reopening but your best bet may be to do an "ongoing search" with Interval.  Doing an OGS may be the best way to achieve your exchange.
> 
> I can't fully agree with Tenga (post #2).   The storm did a lot of damage to the entire island, and a lot of areas were turned into a third world environment (no electricity, bridges and roads destroyed, etc).   I personally think a lot of people may not want to return or visit there for many more years.
> 
> ...


You might find this interesting to change your mind? Puerto Rico is very much recovered, yes it was bad but they have made great strides. All electricity fully restored more then 18 month ago. Today I can't find any bridges out? March of 2018 I had no problems driving across the entire Island! Below is the Grand opening just eight days ago of a New Hyatt property.  Almost 16 million have come to Puerto Rico in 2019.









						Hyatt Regency Resort Opens in Puerto Rico - Caribbean Journal
					

Hyatt Hotels has completed its transformation of the former Gran Melia resort in Puerto Rico, debuting the Hyatt Regency Grand Reserve Puerto Rico.




					www.caribjournal.com
				




The property, which underwent a multimillion-dollar overhaul, is comprised entirely of suites and bungalow-style units. (The resort had been open under the temporary name The Resort at Coco Beach since August).

There are a total of 480 guest roooms, 93 suites, five club suites and a high-profile presidential suite.









						Puerto Rico Air Traffic is Surging - Caribbean Journal
					

In another strong sign for Puerto Rico’s tourism industry, the island’s biggest air hub had a significant traffic surge in November.




					www.caribjournal.com
				




in another strong sign for Puerto Rico’s tourism industry, the island’s biggest air hub had a significant traffic surge in November. 

Mexico-based ASUR, which manages San Juan’s Luis Munoz Marin International Airport, reported a 20.2 percent increase in passenger traffic in November, compared to the same month in 2018. 

That amounted to a total of 779,725 passengers for the month, compared to 648,928 in November 2018. 

For the year, San Juan’s airport is reporting 15.85 million passengers, a very strong 12.1 percent increase over the same period last year. 

The increase comes as Puerto Rico has managed to attract a major wave of new air routes from the mainland United States, as carriers like Spirit, Frontier and others continue to expand their service to the island. 

Indeed, just last month Frontier launched three new routes to Puerto Rico.

That’s helped lead to what Puerto Rico tourism officials report as record-breaking visitor arrival numbers in 2019 — and a sign of how far the island’s crucial tourism industry has come since the storms of 2017.


----------



## Tony.Hipszer (May 5, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I'm not sure on the date of reopening but your best bet may be to do an "ongoing search" with Interval.  Doing an OGS may be the best way to achieve your exchange.
> 
> I can't fully agree with Tenga (post #2).   The storm did a lot of damage to the entire island, and a lot of areas were turned into a third world environment (no electricity, bridges and roads destroyed, etc).   I personally think a lot of people may not want to return or visit there for many more years.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think they will. My wife and I vacationed in PR less than a year ago - it was gorgeous! Most everything is operational. The only major resorts not functioning is Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar and El Conquistador. It is clear case of poor oversight by Hyatt and their management team.


----------

